# uftdi, ulpt, ums ... ??



## marcinkk (Jun 16, 2019)

Hi,

A few days ago I've upgraded FreeBSD 10.4 to 12.0. Works fine, but ... I had to add to /boot/loader.conf 3 lines:


```
uftdi_load="YES"                # FTDI USB serial support
ulpt_load="YES"                 # USB printer port?
ums_load="YES"                  # USB mouse...
```

To get working: serial device with FTDI, the USB connected printer and the USB connected mouse. It is really required or I've locked this devices somewhere else?

Maybe it is because of my configuration, so to make the information more complete:


my /boot/loader.conf:


```
accf_data_load="YES"            # Wait for data accept filter
accf_http_load="YES"            # Wait for full HTTP request accept filter

vboxdrv_load="YES"              # VirtualBox driver

kern.vty=vt                     # vt - new console driver
i915kms_load="YES"              # Intel KMS Console Driver

snd_hda_load="YES"              # Intel HD Audio driver

uhid_load="YES"                 # Required by apcupsd

uftdi_load="YES"                # FTDI USB serial support
ulpt_load="YES"                 # USB printer port?
ums_load="YES"                  # USB mouse...
```

my /etc/rc.conf:


```
kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"

rcshutdown_timeout="300"
saver="blank"

keymap="pl"

hostname="misiak.my.domain.com"
ifconfig_em0="up"
ifconfig_em1="up"

cloned_interfaces="lagg0"
ifconfig_lagg0="laggproto lacp laggport em0 laggport em1 192.168.32.2/24"

defaultrouter="192.168.32.1"

ifconfig_alc0="up"

inetd_enable="YES"
sendmail_enable="YES"

sshd_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"

vsftpd_enable="YES"

powerd_enable="YES"
apcupsd_enable="YES"

# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"

cupsd_enable="YES"
devfs_system_ruleset="system"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"

# VirtualBox drivers and machines
vboxnet_enable="YES"

vboxwebsrv_enable="YES"
vboxwebsrv_user="marcinkk"

vboxheadless_enable="YES"
vboxheadless_machines="openwrt_workstation"
vboxheadless_user="marcinkk"

vboxheadless_openwrt_workstation_name="e519b092-1a92-4388-87d3-bd85dc96ac6c"
vboxheadless_openwrt_workstation_flags="--vrde config"

firewall_enable="YES"
firewall_type="OPEN"
firewall_quiet="NO"

apache24_enable="YES"
mysql_enable="YES"

git_daemon_enable="NO"
git_daemon_directory="/work/git"
git_daemon_flags="--syslog --base-path=/work/git --export-all --reuseaddr --detach"

ffserver_enable="YES"

smokeping_enable="YES"

squid_enable="YES"

xrdp_enable="YES"
xrdp_sesman_enable="YES"

linux_enable="YES"

lpd_enable="YES"
lpd_flags="-W"
```


----------

